# India wins T20 match against Aussies!!



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

Great going India. We are proud of the young indian team!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 23, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Great going India. We are proud of the young indian team!!


I hope they don't loose in the finals as they always do.


----------



## Arunonline (Sep 23, 2007)

hope they will win against pakistan in world cups again as they always do


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

it doesn't matter whether they win or lose. but they should give their best!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 23, 2007)

waaaaaaaah kya match tha....


----------



## Pathik (Sep 23, 2007)

India ll defi win the cup.. No1 can stop us now..chak de india.. 
i m overflowing wit patriotism


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 23, 2007)

AUSSIES is maar ki rakh di......jai Yuvi.......what a final will be man.....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome match...One of the best matches...
These young guys know how to handle pressure perfectly!!
Monday should be a national holiday


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah man...i want a holiday......damn it i have to go to work on that day


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2007)

*www.smartsaudagar.com/usrefiles/Image/s_s_balleballe.gif


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW! It was great match! I really loved it! All the best for India for the final!


----------



## chesss (Sep 23, 2007)

c the effect of not having tendulkar!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually i am researching on mathematics law of probability of how stuff repeat themselves


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Match 

Great Climax

Young Players Ka Kya Kehnaa


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

loved the match.... good one... nobody(men) were sleeping till match got over in our apartments.... everybody where clapping. !!!

cricket keeps us together.  

loved it.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 23, 2007)

India Ne Kangaroo Ki Maar Li


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2007)

Ind VS Pak


----------



## casanova (Sep 23, 2007)

Great match.

Turning points: Yuvraj Singh's 70 off 30 balls
Sreesanth's spell and the final four overs by Sreesanth, Pathan, Harbhajan and J Sharma


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

i think its time the seniors slowly made way for the young blood.


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow !!....India wins against Aussies...........very much surprising......gud going India.......Chak De India..ka jaadu chal raha hai......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

O man the final interview by dhoni was the best I saw in recent years.And sreesanth's attitude man,awesome.

YUVRAJ SINGH for president!!!


----------



## mediator (Sep 23, 2007)

Aussies! Good going!! And yeah sreesanth, wth, looks like came str8 from jungle. Man his looks might have scared the aussies more than his bowling attacks...We need more players like him!!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2007)

*One Big question*

Now whats the team gonna be in one days 
the winning bunch of youngsters like rp & and if this team goes unchanged then what will be state of rahul,sachin & ganguly??


So sachin & ganguly watch out!
trouble coming in........


----------



## comrade (Sep 23, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> *One Big question*
> 
> Now whats the team gonna be in one days
> the winning bunch of youngsters like rp & and if this team goes unchanged then what will be state of rahul,sachin & ganguly??


offline


----------



## Who (Sep 23, 2007)

T20 & ODIs are ver diffrent & judging by sachin's perfoemance in the last tour , i don't think he should be afraid of anything

 Have a good night.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

I was wondering that 500 runs in 50 overs is not too far away now as they are easily scoring 170-200 in just 20 overs.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW A Stunning match with a Thriller script,nothing in sports world comes close to dis.
it dn't matter even if we loose against pak....yes...yes...we have returned bak the gift tat we got in 2003.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome match n stellar performance by indian players
PS: was hell scared when symonds n hayden started hitting those boundaries one after another


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I was wondering that 500 runs in 50 overs is not too far away now as they are easily scoring 170-200 in just 20 overs.


actually, 50over match tends to be boring and the players will surely feel tired. however T20 is a fast paced match and hence the blood keeps boiling and entertaining the viewers  i'm all for T20.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> nothing in sports world comes close to dis.


 um... thats a little bit too much.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 23, 2007)

balle balle 4 Yubi


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 23, 2007)

amazing climax.
amazing match.
i time i thought we lost it but then those three overs in succession by srishanth,pathan,bhajji brought us back into the match otherwiseit was 30 in three overs with 6 wickets


watch out pakistan,the blue billion is coming


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> um... thats a little bit too much.


Too much?.....if u know tell a me another sport wer people have died seeing its thrilling moments.......u cant(read in a sports magzine)
sure nothing comes close


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

People died watching cricket?
I say football is 100% more engaging than even 20-20.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

No man I think now they are at par.
And did ye see today's match man it was a roller coaster ride.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

^^It is because 20-20 is a new format.Its novelty will wear out eventually.
And it still clocks about 4 hrs,longer than most sports.
(and you can't count out crap like match fixing from cricket too )


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree about the time,it still takes 4 hours.But i dont think a 10-10 match or 5-5 match is possible.


----------



## sourav (Sep 23, 2007)

the match was great


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

India is playing very well in 20-20.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> India is playing very well in 20-20.


They are playing awesome, and i think the reason that our players come from a such background.......Gaallli, mohallaa matches aree of the same time and overs aswell...maybe thats why


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 23, 2007)

^^I would call that an understatement


----------



## azzu (Sep 23, 2007)

wonderful allround cricket gilly goes home


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 23, 2007)

Sachin 
Ganguly
Dravid.

All 3 should be out of the ODI team. Indian wouldn't have comes this far if any of them were in the team.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

^Agreed 

Sachin, Ganguly, Dravid should be out.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 23, 2007)

why ganguly man... ? he is not the one to be kicked out.. ! yeah sachin and dravid can be.. !


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 23, 2007)

Dravid should be.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> *One Big question*
> 
> Now whats the team gonna be in one days
> the winning bunch of youngsters like rp & and if this team goes unchanged then what will be state of rahul,sachin & ganguly??
> ...


lol keep this away from 50 overs.Rahul,Sachin and Saurav are our best batsman.And dont take this 20-20 too seriously.This 20-20 team will struggle to win in 50 overs.In 50 overs you need players who can build the innings.Its amazing how people change their views after every match suddenly these players are the national heroes and candidates for the post of President.
Dont take 20-20 seriously.



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> ^Agreed
> 
> Sachin, Ganguly, Dravid should be out.


Show some respect to the guys who have served Indian cricket for more than a decade.It was Dravid's decision to pull out his name from 20-20.He could have easily been the captain of this 20-20 if he wanted to.But he is not selfish.So give credit to those 3 players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

Its plastic fans who don't have respect for legends of the game they follow,and I don't even need to comment on statements like this one


			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> why ganguly man... ? he is not the one to be kicked out.. ! yeah sachin and dravid can be.. !


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm just bothered that indian should win, no matter who plays it.

india vs pak final looks a WORLD WAR III to me.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Its plastic fans who don't have respect for legends of the game they follow,and I don't even need to comment on statements like this one


Yes and trust me if Yuvraj fails in the upcoming ODI series against the aussies some people will say "kick yuvraj and bring back sehwag"


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 23, 2007)

What a match it was ... wow !!! 

Now I need to figure out a good bahana for not working this monday.... ideas ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i'm just bothered that indian should win, no matter who plays it.
> 
> india vs pak final looks a WORLD WAR III to me.


We have to win it.This is a golden opportunity.And we havent lost a single match in WC to Pakistan.



			
				AshishSharma said:
			
		

> What a match it was ... wow !!!
> 
> Now I need to figure out a good bahana for not working this monday.... ideas ?


yaar match 9:30 pm pe start hai.


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow man that was really the greatest match i have ever seen


----------



## casanova (Sep 23, 2007)

It was not only Dravid who opted out but Tendulkar as well. I think even Ganguly opted out. It was their decision to opt out stating that Twenty20 is a youngster's game.

They deserve credit for it. Else look at the other teams, even their seniors are playing and doing well. So could have our 3 legends.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yaar match 9:30 pm pe start hai.



Match starts AT *5.30PM IST*......    and not 9.30pm


----------



## shantanu (Sep 23, 2007)

hey arse-nal what you mean by that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

that you are plastic fanboy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

Have sachin and dravid done less for India?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah i like Ganguly coz he was among finest players.. , and he was a subject to a very bad conspiracy by others.. and now he is playing legendary innings.. in all games.. unlike others in his league.. and not Plastic.. coz now Cricket i dont really watch, i like Ganguly as a person and a personality more.. 



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Have sachin and dravid done less for India?


i dont want to argue.. and i am not saying who has done what ! the basic thing is who can be sent out and who cant ! Sachin is a legend.. thats true ! but he cant be with the team for ever, we are now generating future like Yuvraj who has the strength to hits Sixes liek he did in early past.. Dravid is himself like another tired horse.. he should take rest and play as a senior member till the 2011 World CUP.. (i think its in 2011 only ) and rest of ganguly he has himself declared to leave International Criket before the next world cup.. so why to kick out a player who is in a good form and can support the team very well.. at the moment Sachin is also in a good form so only Dravid is left as a choice.. but he should also just take rest, kicking out isnt a option.. 

IMO the only one to be kicked out is this Arsenal DUDE  , this football guy is spoiling the cricket thread lol   what say noob !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

^^Try it,Admins will kick you


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

what should i try ! noob !  , and this is not a paid job that i will die if they kick me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

Enough Off topic spam


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 24, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Match starts AT *5.30PM IST*......    and not 9.30pm


haan yaar  night hota toh maja aata.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

*Now celebrations over*
Today is the final with pakistan
lets what happens now?


----------

